# Hi from Calgary



## tehbrookzorz (Aug 27, 2019)

I finally got around to confirming my account which I forgot I made.
I tinker on a project car and am slowly learning how to use some of the larger machining tools at a makerspace.
Good to have this as a resource.

~tehbrookzorz


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 27, 2019)

Welcome aboard.


----------

